# Ground clearance on Hymers



## isadora (Mar 28, 2008)

Can I raise the ground clearance on my Hymer (double floor) woth air ride suspension? Any help would be appreciated before we go to Iceland with its' uneven roads  :?: dave ( Isadora)


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes you can, my x B584 used to ground out coming off ferries so I had Air Ride fitted, also it makes a much smoother ride.
Just adjust the height to what you require...I used to set mine to 30 psi

Keith


----------

